# How many of you guys have websites?



## dirtwork (May 28, 2004)

How many of you guys have websites and what kind of responses have you received? It seems like a conveinent way to show you customer you are a proffessional and some of your work.


----------



## ECS (Nov 11, 2005)

I have one. Some of my newer customers have gone into it and read my references, which I believe is the reason for getting them as a customer. As far as getting new customers just from my site, I don't think I have. These customers actually came from direct mailings and my web site was on the mailers for them to see and to check out my references. This is mostly for the caretaking end of the business.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

*website as a tool*

you'll find that you won't get many (if any) clients because of the website alone. What you really need it for is a way for people to see your work, and answer some questions they may have but don't necessarily want to talk to you first? In other words, you advertise all around with your website listed, customer X see's your ad but wants to know a little more about you so they check the website. After reviewing your tremendous before and afters they call you up for an estimate.

Your current customers also like being able to tell friends to go to the site and check out their work in progress.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

I have one and we feel that it works very well for us.

www.djsalmon.com


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

Nice site big dog, Only one question. In the "Maintenance" pic, why is the guy on the Walker going the wrong direction? Looking at the stripe he should be going the other direction.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn (Jan 20, 2006)

We have a site (currently being upgraded to "flash") and it's been very well recieved. All of our systems are electronic, so technology works well for us. Plus, our clients love being able to use technology to stay in contact with us. We actually have had a ton of inquiries every time we get a snow fall because a lot of people use google and yellowpages.com so our site comes right up with certain keywords.


----------



## bcf (Oct 29, 2003)

I've had one job come strickly from my site. Others have said they looked it over after they got my name. I do get an email every month or so to give an estimate. Worth the time and money in this day and age.


----------



## RayGauthier (Nov 13, 2004)

*I have one !*

I have a web site to works great and people can see and get info before calling and see your work .I had Rob from this form make it very good and at a very good price. Email me and I can get a hold of him if you want ?


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

I think in this day in age you need a web site. Its a great way for your current clients to read updates or just send a referral to see what your company is about. Also there are to many people that are phone shy, meaning they don't know what questions to ask so they can go to the your site look it over then call or use the web site to ask questions, they feel more comfortable.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

2_Djinn said:


> Nice site big dog, Only one question. In the "Maintenance" pic, why is the guy on the Walker going the wrong direction? Looking at the stripe he should be going the other direction.


Never noticed it in that pic before. It was a pic that appeared in our local paper about 4-5 years ago.

Every one in a while we will "cut against the grain" to keep the grass from being laid over one way too long, we also rotate the pattern 45 degrees on maos accounts every week. That particular site is a big hill and we cant do much besides cutting against the grain.


----------



## 2_Djinn (Dec 20, 2004)

Just messing with ya big dog D....

Ya know it needs to snow when your board enough to notice stuff like that. LOL


----------



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

*Website*



dirtwork said:


> How many of you guys have websites and what kind of responses have you received? It seems like a conveinent way to show you customer you are a proffessional and some of your work.


Dirtwork the big misleading factor about a website is a lot of people try to make their company seem bigger and better than they really are. Another issue with a website is most companys do not have their website indexed in the top search engines........so a professional website does you no good if nobody can find it on the net.

Word of mouth and good reputation is all you need for snow removal.

I used to own this company, www.motomafia.com until 2005. The current owner has not kept the website up and their are a lot of blank or missing pages now, but it will give you an idea of the clean web development I do. If anyone needs *COMPLETELY FREE* help with websites please email me at [email protected]

I can do all types of graphic design work, forums, video production and anything else related to web development.... *And Charles this is not a ADD FOR WORK...!!!! * I have enough money, believe that......

Dave


----------



## ksland (Nov 27, 2002)

*BigDog*

Nice site, and great work. Just the right amount of content.
BTW you have a Z28 logo there, what year do you have, or had?


----------



## dirtwork (May 28, 2004)

Well my website is now under construction and i will let you know once we get it finished. I decided to do it, because I felt it would be an easy way to show potential customers examples of my work along with testimonials from some of my well known clients. Most of my commercial work is also corresponded through emails, so this will allow me to use my own server rather then having a hotmail account. Thanks for your responses!

Brad


----------



## richsoucie (Dec 8, 2005)

ksland said:


> Nice site, and great work. Just the right amount of content.
> BTW you have a Z28 logo there, what year do you have, or had?


I gots me one of those its an 86' with the iroc package oh and a 91'vette motor pushing about 400hp unfortunately that 700r4 was not built to handle that and it only has one gear now. even neutral is a forward gear


----------



## SwiftSnow&Salt (Aug 19, 2005)

*i agree...in 2006 everyone should have a website....*

 www.SwiftSnowAndSalt.com


----------



## ICindrich (Dec 21, 2005)

Did you guys build those sites yourselves or pay someone to do it? If you did them yourselves, what program did you use?

Ivan


----------



## Macomb-Lawn (Jan 20, 2006)

We pay someone. Our old site is still up, but he's working on a new one.


----------



## Macomb-Lawn (Jan 20, 2006)

ProWorkz.com said:


> Dirtwork the big misleading factor about a website is a lot of people try to make their company seem bigger and better than they really are. Another issue with a website is most companys do not have their website indexed in the top search engines........so a professional website does you no good if nobody can find it on the net.
> 
> Word of mouth and good reputation is all you need for snow removal.
> 
> ...


Dave, give me a call: (586) 228-7401 any time, day or night. Time doesn't matter. Thanks.

Dan


----------



## SwiftSnow&Salt (Aug 19, 2005)

*homemade...*

and I know...it looks like it. I did it one evening (maybe 2 hours). Hopefully, by next year I will get some pics of my shop, other equipment and some of my properties (before/after snow).

And I agree, a website isn't a necessity for snow removal. When I had my truck lettered the guy asked me if I had a website, If so, he could make a decal for bug deflector. I went home that night and looked into it, (mydomain.com) $9.95 per month. I actually got 2 customers from it this year. only other advertising I do is local newspapers.

Regards,
Al Muisenga


----------



## SwiftSnow&Salt (Aug 19, 2005)

*BTW...all others that posted with websites*

Big Dog D, Grn Mtn, Macomb-Lawn,Ray Gauthier, AlwaysGreener.. your websites all look great! very professional looking too!

Hope I can get mine looking better SOON!

Al


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

I have one www.cuttingedgelandscapinginc.com
For me my website is a way for referrals to gather information about the services that my company offers. I think that I have gained two clients from it and they both utilize all of our services. Just one of them more than covers the cost of the site. All in all I would say that for most Snow/ Landscape companies it is not necessary but, it does add a professional touch and allow for people to research your company.
Just my 2 cents.

BTW I designed my own site

Jason


----------



## AlwaysGreener (Jan 19, 2004)

JPMAKO said:


> I have one www.cuttingedgelandscapinginc.com
> For me my website is a way for referrals to gather information about the services that my company offers. I think that I have gained two clients from it and they both utilize all of our services. Just one of them more than covers the cost of the site. All in all I would say that for most Snow/ Landscape companies it is not necessary but, it does add a professional touch and allow for people to research your company.
> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> ...


Very nice site....great job..


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

ksland said:


> Nice site, and great work. Just the right amount of content.
> BTW you have a Z28 logo there, what year do you have, or had?


1969..............................


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

ICindrich said:


> Did you guys build those sites yourselves or pay someone to do it? If you did them yourselves, what program did you use?
> 
> Ivan


Paid. My ideas and design, somebody elses handiwork!


----------



## JPMAKO (Dec 10, 2003)

All of the sites that I have designed, I have used Macromedia products.
Macromedia Dreamweaver by far exceeds Frontpage and it's capabilities.
It is also nice to utilize Fireworks for images.

Jason


----------



## mrplowdude (Apr 16, 2005)

I just had mine done. Only need to insert my pics in place of the stock pics and it will be done. www.apexproperty.net


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Great, now you all made me want a website....


----------



## dirtwork (May 28, 2004)

*Finally started on mine*

Well, I finally got started on my website. Most of the pictures right now are old, but should be updated in the next couple days. Most of the links do not work yet, but will also be finished soon. Let me know what you think of the layout. The address is www.outdoorpropertycare.com

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## camara (Feb 9, 2006)

New to the site and was just poking around. My web site is: www.bostondirectionaldrilling.com

Have not posted any plowing pics yet. When I update the site this spring I will have to include them. Right now I am plowing a stretch of Route 1 from Dedham to Boston for the State.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey Swift...I looks like you have a "sex toy" on the dashboard of the red bronco...somebody might complain that it is a "porn" site!!!


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

www.horsepowerlawns.com

Really easy setup with Yahoo/Geocities. We like using the stats to see how people find our website as it shows what advertising is effective.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

BigDog, I like your site.

Mine is:

www.MarksPremier.com

I paid someone to make it, I email him updated pic's and/or information and he adds it for me.

I just got the site this fall.


----------



## bigjeeping (Aug 15, 2005)

nice sites guys!


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Grn Mtn;274247 said:


> you'll find that you won't get many (if any) clients because of the website alone. What you really need it for is a way for people to see your work, and answer some questions they may have but don't necessarily want to talk to you first? In other words, you advertise all around with your website listed, customer X see's your ad but wants to know a little more about you so they check the website. After reviewing your tremendous before and afters they call you up for an estimate.
> 
> Your current customers also like being able to tell friends to go to the site and check out their work in progress.


This is the way it goes most of the time. Customers can shop you without talking to you. Some like it that way.

I have one and 810 pages were viewed in the last 30 days. That is nothing compared to any other web site, but for me it's huge.

The best thing about a web page is that it can be a 30 page brochure for you business. There is no way I could put all the info from my site onto paper an hand it out to 810 people a month.

I built mine using WebEasy Proffesional 9. It cost $30. Not the best, but for the price it worked for me.

One secret I use is never post dates or prices. If you don't get back to your site for a long time, people might think that is your current price and if it has changed they might not be happy.

Anyone using Plowsite . com should be smart enough to make and maintain their own site.

Mine is www.bbyardscape.com if any one wants to look.


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

I use to have a website for my old business.
I built it all by hand, or I should say, I wrote the Html code by hand.
There were over 30 pages and hundreds of links and online ordering and check out.
I bet I had 500 hours in to building it.

There will be one in the near future, for this business. I'm just being lazy!


----------

